
The Apple Watch, Five Years In - 1cvmask
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-fifth-anniversary
======
anonymousiam
And you still cannot use one unless it's "tethered" to your iPhone (assuming
you have one). The day Apple un-tethers the thing is the day that I buy one.

